# How much does HDD cache size matter?



## stevevace2

you shouldn't notice a performance difference due to the limits of disk drives.








but ssds on the other hand









but yeah get the cheaper one u wont notice anything


----------



## cloudbyday

agreed


----------



## Crest

As far as I know cache size helps with sequential read and write by smoothing out the performance, but it's a small difference after 16mb I believe.


----------



## TheLombax

I've never noticed any difference with cache sizes to be honest.


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Fair enough. Pretty much a unanimous answer means I can save about $30 on a harddrive. Thanks.


----------



## PhilWrir

Cache helps with r/w times a tiny bit, and i believe it is especially helpful for RAID Arrays.
But for a single drive, anything about 16 is not worth spending extra for.


----------



## blupupher

Which 2 hard drives specifically?
Are you comparing WD blue to a WD black, or are they both WD blacks? All blacks now are a minimum of 32mb, so a 16 mb 7200 rpm WD drive is probably a blue (This one?)
Blacks are faster overall than blues, regardless of cache.
If your comparing 2 blacks, the 64mb cache will be the newer drive and may have other improvements.

For $50, get this one with the $10 off promo code and free shipping..


----------

